# Compact Workshop ...um, thing



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

I just went through over 250 threads in Jigs and Fixtures, and couldn't find where to post this, so I will make yet another.

I've been using a modified stool box to prop work up. It has evolved into a versatile thing (?) in my shop. *Mainly, it is just three different heights in one blocky frame.* It helps me get larger pieces of work up closer to my shoulders and eyes, or I can sit on it to get my eyes down to just the right level. I know it's stupidly simple, but really useful.










I recently used it while putting hinge mortices in a new door. I wish I had taken a picture, but I'm not going to take the door down now. Look at the black board and pretend it is a French door. My end vice held the door steady and the box (centered) kept it high enough to work on. No other support was needed.
It vaguely reminds me of a much smaller machinist's 123 block (it is those dimensions in inches).










This stool/box/thing is 11" x 15" x 19". I think it might be better a bit larger than 19", but the 11" seems close to minimum so it doesn't tip. It should be a lot lighter weight. I don't even have to use my hands, I just kick it over and around, and kick it under my bench when not in use. I drape an old t shirt over it when i need to work on finished pieces.

One very important feature is that the largest dimension has to be correct to sit on with a beer. In fact, it has carried my weight much more often than that of my work.

I hope to remake this nicer, with better wood. Perhaps some spiffy, lightweight Japanese joinery, decorative wood species…

Is this something everyone already uses? I'm gonna bet that someone posts something like "yes, that's a common 17th century … " Hopefully they do, I'd like to know what to call it instead of a stool-box-prop-thing.


----------



## Bstrom (Aug 30, 2020)

Might want to cover it with some felt or other heavy fabric to keep any nail or screw heads from marring you work. Otherwise, this 'thing' makes sense!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Maybe similar (at least in use) are my boxes. This wasn't my idea, it was something I saw in a WW'ing mag many years ago. then i forgot what dimensions they used so I made up my own. These are 9"x18"x22", and mostly exist to eliminate my frustration of the saw horses always being the wrong height. But they get a lot of use!


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

Nice, 22" is a good beer drinking height. Somebody's got to give it a snazzy name.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Sometime the best ideas are the simplest.

It you had made it out of tightly fitted mahogany it would be too good to kick around and only half as useful.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

It would actually be interesting to have a 1' x 2' x 3' box if your bench was 36" high. Personally i just use dog holes on my apron and legs to use dogs or holdfasts. But whatever works for your workflow!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Interesting idea. I use what my Grandfather showed me, plastic stackable milk crates. It works. Even so, might be something to the 1×2 x 3 idea. Even can be used as a box to carry stuff.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Many of my jigs start out as just ideas and made fast and with what wood is on hand, with the idea of making a nicer one once I get the feel for it ,BUT I hardly ever go back and make the new improved version as the first just works and gets the job done.
Just my $.02


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice use of scraps!


----------

